# what is your best 20 lb braid!!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

thinking of using this size braid for lite inshore fishing in ches-bay. mainly on boat. i am leaning towards using suffix braid, but i hear fireline is clearly the strongest pound for pound braid out there, but sometimes fireline either digs in spools or damage guides. to use this line on a penn slammer reel and a 7'0"ft M tiger uglystik.:fishing:


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Put a RubberBand on the Spool before spooli'n it up! Go with the Suffix.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Suffix*

Hands down.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

hmmm interesting!! I use suffix for most of my mono and powerpro (red) for my braid and it has never let me down


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a problem with 30lb suffix braid getting tangled. I don't know what happened but everyone I talk to say they love suffix


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

I use power pro and havent had any problems


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep. I like my suffix. It's the only 6 strand line that won't cost you an arm and a leg (all others are either 4 or 3 strands). You can go up to an 8 strand line, but they're pretty expensive.

Just got my hands on some Daiwa Samurai (8 strand). It's really nice in small lb test and is just as silky feeling as the Saltiga Braid, but in higher test, the braids become visible and the line feels less refined than the Saltiga. Only thing is, a 300 yd spool of 15 lb test Samurai will set you back more than $70.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Just got my hands on some Daiwa Samurai (8 strand). It's really nice in small lb test and is just as silky feeling as the Saltiga Braid, but in higher test, the braids become visible and the line feels less refined than the Saltiga. Only thing is, a 300 yd spool of 15 lb test Samurai will set you back more than $70.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sufix is the way to go. Hands down.


----------



## cwilly (Jan 29, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> thinking of using this size braid for lite inshore fishing in ches-bay. mainly on boat. i am leaning towards using suffix braid, but i hear fireline is clearly the strongest pound for pound braid out there, but sometimes fireline either digs in spools or damage guides. to use this line on a penn slammer reel and a 7'0"ft M tiger uglystik.:fishing:


I use and like both. 20lb Fireline is thick compared to the same lb test Sufix. It's really not a fair comparison to say 20lb Fireline is stronger then 20lb Sufix because it's about as thick as 30lb Sufix. Either way I still think Fireline is stronger then Sufix of the same diameter, just remember it overtests for a reason. I don't have problems with 20lb Fireline digging into itself because its thicker and it also packs tightly on the spool even under light tension. If your drag is set tight, with enough pressure 20lb Sufix will dig. So that's why I like to use Sufix on a reel that cross wraps braid on the spool like a SS2600. Even with a tight drag the braid can't dig into itself. I use Sufix when I need a braid that's thin, it sinks fast and casts well. Fireline doesn't cast as well but I think what you loss in distance you gain in ease of handling. Since Fireline is thicker and not as limp it's just generally easier to use. I can tie a knot quicker and pay less attention to line laying right on the spool. In your case fishing from a boat I'd use Fireline but you can't go wrong with either. Consider using 14lb Fireline and don't let that stuff you heard about Fireline stop you from using it. If anything, my guess would be that thin Sufix will put grooves in your guides quicker then Fireline.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

There was a really good article written by some dude in the UK and he was carp fishing. Try searching braid, carp and see if you can find it. Send me a PM if you cannot locate it since I think I have the link on another computer which I do not have access to at the moment.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-SqIsZaE6s


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> thinking of using this size braid for lite inshore fishing in ches-bay. mainly on boat. i am leaning towards using suffix braid, but i hear fireline is clearly the strongest pound for pound braid out there, but sometimes fireline either digs in spools or damage guides. to use this line on a penn slammer reel and a 7'0"ft M tiger uglystik.:fishing:


10lb braid is plenty strong if your not targeting huge fish. Suffix


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

100 lb power pro high vis........ thats all i use....... but then again im Grouper diggin..


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sufix.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

SUFFIX


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*suffix hands down*

powerpro fireline will harm guides.Sufix will not and the casting strength outstanding.Im slinging 5-7 without shock and it handles it with know problem


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> powerpro fireline will harm guides.


lol, old wives tale.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

now i do like sufix braid when you are on surf or pier 
(smoothness of casting) but would fireline because of its strength be better suited for fishing on boat


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*Jmho*

you are better suited to use 30lb sufix braid, or 14lb fireline. 20lb fieline is the same diameter as 30lb braid so both lines strength are near the same. so why dont you go with sufix , pp, or stren braid in 30lb test (more smoothness and more strength).
but if you want fireline than i would consider the 14lb which is equiv. to 6lb mono!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey bigpapa, just posting this in case you didn't see it in the marketplace.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=373855


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> you are better suited to use 30lb sufix braid, or 14lb fireline. 20lb fieline is the same diameter as 30lb braid so both lines strength are near the same. so why dont you go with sufix , pp, or stren braid in 30lb test (more smoothness and more strength).
> but if you want fireline than i would consider the 14lb which is equiv. to 6lb mono!!


20# fireline breaks at 54#, it has been tested using IGFA standard.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-SqIsZaE6s


Maybe on a dry sharp rock lines will break like that. Where I fish, rocks are weather and water worn with slime and seeweed attached ...I wouldn't even try walking on them ...big difference ....not a valid test ...jmo opcorn: :beer: opcorn:


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I love the 20lb Fireline, but I do lose some casting distance to my buddies that use 20lb Sufix.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Suffix.

Go to the drug store and find some stuff called CO-Ban. Put one full wrap on the bottom of the spool and then fill'er up. With the CO-Ban there is no need for a mono filler creating an un-needed knot. 

The CO-Ban sticks to it's self and will hold the line on the spool and not allow it to spin on the spool.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

some people say lb per lb Tuff line is better and less expensive than Sufix, PP , and fireline :fishing:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> 20# fireline breaks at 54#, it has been tested using IGFA standard.


Yeah, but look at that line's diameter. 

To make it easier, 20lb Sufix is closer in diameter to most 6lb mono lines. Fireline in 20lb is closer to most 8lb monos. 

The larger diameter makes it stronger, wouldn' ya say?

Even so, HellRhay is right. Fireline is some strong chit.

And my favorite braid.

With Sufix up next.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*powerpro harms guides*

Ive got three rods titanium coated to prove it does .


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> Ive got three rods titanium coated to prove it does .


it's your guide that's bad, what kinda guide (brand) you have???.
there is a difference between coated and uncoated.

do you know that my guide can be filed without scratching it? surely powerpro isn't as tough as a file...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*



Bass_n_around said:


> Ive got three rods titanium coated to prove it does .


What HellRhay said. ALL of my medium and light spinner that I use have either power pro or suffix braid on them. ALL rods are from the factory and have not had any problems from the braid.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fireline. That is all...


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*guide are fuji and full titanium*

powerpro does in fact cutt guides i was using powerpro before it even came to the country most here never even new what it was .


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> powerpro does in fact cutt guides i was using powerpro before it even came to the country most here never even new what it was .



titanium is only the legs, line doesn't pass thru there. it doesnt matter if you have full titanium 10x, but if your ring isn't built for braid...what kind of ring do you have?

lots of people complain about braid cutting thru their gudies, well, your ring isn't desgined for braid.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-SqIsZaE6s


That video was very interesting!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm gonna try using braid for the 1st time this year. Plan to use an AFAW Estuary with a Stradic 6000 and a Lamiglas XRA 10842 with a 5000 size. Plan to use the same rods with the same size reels the next day until I can make an informed decision. No I'm not changing spools. I have 2 Stradic 6000s and 2 Stradic 5000 reels. I guess I'll try the Sufix. What # test would be the same diameter as the 17# tri that I'm used to? 
Gotta try, Thanks for the help, Philly Jack


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

cwilly said:


> Consider using 14lb Fireline and don't let that stuff you heard about Fireline stop you from using it. If anything, my guess would be that thin Sufix will put grooves in your guides quicker then Fireline.


so you think 14lb fireline would be enough for ches-bay or should i stay with the 20lb fireline


----------



## cwilly (Jan 29, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> so you think 14lb fireline would be enough for ches-bay or should i stay with the 20lb fireline


Any boat fishing I do is on Long Island, the Great South Bay and Fire Island Inlet. In my area I use 14lb when 10lb or even lighter would be enough. I stick with 14lb because that same reel gets used wading some shallow rocky areas on the North Shore.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

HellRhaY said:


> lol, old wives tale.


 As far as fireline digging into guides,I'm with you 100%.. I have it on all my rods that I use when fishing the sound,cobe and drum sightcasting,other species like kings,bluefish, alberts, and spainish,and wreckfish with it as well.. Been fishing with it since it hit the market,and have had *0 problems* with grooving guides or windknots.... 

I've got suffix on one reel right now,and it's doing well also,without grooved guides..  

The smaller diameter of the suffix has me wanting more of it,because it works as well as the fireline.. Probably be a looooong time before I change all of my reels over though,because fireline is some tough stuff to wear out...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bigpapamd1 said:


> so you think 14lb fireline would be enough for ches-bay or should i stay with the 20lb fireline


 Had two bulk spools of fireline,one 14 and one 20. Used some of the 14 for specks and smaller setups.. Used up the 20 on all my spinners that I sightcast for cobes and drum with.. I have since put 14 on the newer big setups as well.. Plenty of drum and cobes on them no breakoffs so far..


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

so you all think 14lb fireline is better than 20lb sufix,PP, & tuff-line???


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bigpapamd1 said:


> so you all think 14lb fireline is better than 20lb sufix,PP, & tuff-line???


 I've only used the suffix for a yr now,but it works well for what I do.. Tuffline? never used it,so I can't say.. 14lb fireline has worked every bit as well as the 20 suffix,imho....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> 14lb fireline has worked every bit as well as the 20 suffix,imho....


They should ... they are the same diameter.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*heres my decision*

since i have 2 spools for my penn slammer 460 im going to use 14lb fireline for fish smaller fish like croakers, span-macs , spots ,flounder, and white perch, and for the other spool ill use 30lb tuf-line for stripers, blues, & seabass in the ches-bay :fishing:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> since i have 2 spools for my penn slammer 460 im going to use 14lb fireline for fish smaller fish like croakers, span-macs , spots ,flounder, and white perch, and for the other spool ill use 30lb tuf-line for stripers, blues, & seabass in the ches-bay :fishing:


thre's no need to use 30# fireline except for towing trucks in the ditch. it's like wire.

20# fireline is strong enough, 20# fireline's actual breaking strrength is 54#.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> thre's no need to use 30# fireline except for towing trucks in the ditch. it's like wire.
> 
> 20# fireline is strong enough, 20# fireline's actual breaking strrength is 54#.


Hellray im not using 30lb fireline , im trying 30lb
Tuff-line!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> Hellray im not using 30lb fireline , im trying 30lb
> Tuff-line!!


oh, sorry my bad.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i use fl30
with enough drag. it can break your rod if your not careful .
lol

but i believe braids do cut guides.
the old ones, aluminum alloy, alloys, ceramics for example.
aluminum is very soft. titanium is also a soft metal.

the new guides however.. no it wont cut it. SiC is a very hard material. third to diamonds..
in fact, it is a type of diamond FYI. man-made of course. (the hardness order - diamond :mosenite :silicon carbide) 
the last two, being both man made diamonds.


----------

